# When wil the beard phase end?



## pleasecoffee

I hope soon. I really don't understand why all these guys are wanting to look like Kenny Rogers.


----------



## karole

I hope it doesn't. My husband has always had a short beard and I love it!!


----------



## GusPolinski

I've been growing mine out since October and my wife LOVES it.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler

I've gone against the trend and for the first time in about 15 years I'm beardless. I'm 51 and my beard (just a trimmed goatee) was much greyer than any other hair I have, so I think it really made me look old and I just didn't want to color it. What finally made the decision for me was I had a job interview and I figured it would be much better to look younger than older. It didn't get me the job, but I do feel like I look younger now without a beard.

To answer your question, I think what's popular now might fade within a few years, but it will pop back up again in the future. 

I will say that the thing I really liked about having a beard was that it made my morning routine much quicker since I didn't have to shave every day and then when I did I wasn't shaving my whole face.


----------



## meson

I've had my beard for 33 years. I had it before I even met my wife and she likes it. On a camping trip a couple of years ago I messed up cold shaving the boarders and it looked bad enough that I shaved it off. The lack of a beard freightened my kids and my wife hated it. She said that I looked too much like my sister. So I grew it back and the beard phase isn't going to end anytime soon.


----------



## naiveonedave

probably just a phase, but there are always rumors of studies out there that on average facial hair is a plus for men getting women.


----------



## GusPolinski

Lila said:


> Meh. I love men with well trimmed but full beards......I'm in heaven if it's a ginger


Here you go, @Lila... Tormund Giantsbane (Kristofer Hivju) from Game of Thrones...


----------



## FeministInPink

I don't mind beards, if they're neat and trimmed. When I first met my XH, he had a nice goatee that I really liked, and it was always neat and trimmed, and he was always conscientious about shaving the rest of his face... and his neck, front and back.

After we married, I discovered that he only did so because his job (he was a chef) had a strict policy over facial hair, and he was required to keep it neat. Right after we married (a few months after he left that job), he declared that he wasn't going to do that anymore, and (despite my protests) he let himself "wolf out." I hated it. He looked like a mountain hermit, and there was hair EVERYWHERE, except on his head, which he shaved because he was going bald. He looked ridiculous, and it was completely unattractive. And it was embarrassing to me when we were in public, because this wasn't the man that I had married. And food would get stuck in it... it was just GROSS.

So now, I limit myself to guys who fall on the fastidious end regarding their grooming.


----------



## staarz21

I LOVE it when my H can grow a beard (military). He can only do it if he takes some leave (we usually take about 3-4 weeks at a time) - but omg when he does....I'm all over him, even more so than usual. I just find it so manly an sexy ha! He has dark hair and bright bluish green eyes...like aqua or teal in color. mmmmm [email protected] I married a sexy man.


----------



## Mr. Nail

I'm thinking you picked the wrong example. Kenny Rogers was hugely popular with the 80's women.
My beard does not grow that well I'm stuck with the goat which I thought would look young on me but is settling in nicely.
It softens the harsh squareness of my jaw. And the only woman who's opinion I care bout likes it.
MN


----------



## DayOne

Lila said:


> Meh. I love men with well trimmed but full beards......I'm in heaven if it's a ginger


Oh, really?


How YOU doin'?...


----------



## DayOne

Lila said:


> @DayOne, you're a riot!


A big red riot!


----------



## jorgegene

I DON'T GET IT EITHER.

Did Brian Wilson of the S.F. Giants start it?
He looked like he just walked out of the woods after being lost in there for 15 years.


----------



## GusPolinski

DayOne said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> 
> How YOU doin'?...


----------



## DayOne

Exactly, Gus.


----------



## Amplexor

I've been wearing a beard for most of my adult life. Trimmed back from a full beard to a Van **** and shaved my head several years ago. Then this guy came a long and stole my look. Yup, that's pretty much what I look like but with a lot more gray whiskers than red these days.


----------



## DayOne

Amplexor said:


> I've been wearing a beard for most of my adult life. Trimmed back from a full beard to a Van **** and shaved my head several years ago. Then this guy came a long and stole my look. Yup, that's pretty much what I look like but with a lot more gray whiskers than red these days.



Yup, me too! I even wear similar glasses. Actually changed from a goatee to a close cropped full beard just to avoid being called "Walter" all the time! :grin2:

Edit, but I didn't need to shave my head. Nature had already taken care of a lot of it...


----------



## Mark72

I just started growing a beard at the end of last year.
I wouldn't grow one because W kept telling me not to.
Now, I have one. I like it. I'll probably keep it.
I need to color it because I have vitiligo and there are white patches that make it look weird, but I'm ok with that


----------



## DayOne

Nah, the white patches are distinguished! 







At least thats what i keep telling myself...


----------



## GTdad

meson said:


> I've had my beard for 33 years. I had it before I even met my wife and she likes it. On a camping trip a couple of years ago I messed up cold shaving the boarders and it looked bad enough that I shaved it off. The lack of a beard freightened my kids and my wife hated it. She said that I looked too much like my sister. So I grew it back and the beard phase isn't going to end anytime soon.


Very similar story here. I've had a beard for over 20 years. One day I was trimming it. #2 guard, except this time I forgot to put it on and shaved a swath of it off. So I went ahead and shaved the whole thing off. The kids cried, the dogs barked, and my wife didn't like it at all. What that says about my face I don't know. :grin2:


----------



## Amplexor

DayOne said:


> Yup, me too! I even wear similar glasses. Actually changed from a goatee to a close cropped full beard just to avoid being called "Walter" all the time! :grin2:
> 
> Edit, but I didn't need to shave my head. Nature had already taken care of a lot of it...


A few weeks after I did it, my oldest came home from college. His first comment was "Holy crap Dad! Where'd you build the meth lab?"


----------



## Yeswecan

I have the gotee. W likes it.


----------



## GusPolinski

Lila said:


> @GusPolinski, I'm probably the only person on the planet that has never watched an episode of Game of Thrones....but I'm going to start now. Kristofer Hivju's beard could use a trim but he's my kind of ginger. The picture below is one of him with a trimmed beard. PERFECT!


I'll save you some time, then... his first appearance in the series was in the episode titled "Valar Dohaeris" (season 3 episode 1).


----------



## Ikaika

I used to sport a van ****, but when more gray than dark hair sprouted forth, I gave it up. It just made me look too old.


----------



## ocotillo

pleasecoffee said:


> I hope soon. I really don't understand why all these guys are wanting to look like Kenny Rogers.


I like the decade long trend towards beards. A goatee covers up a pretty noticeable scar on my chin.


----------



## morituri

The OP probably didn't expect this bias towards beards.


----------



## gouge_away

When Adam Levine says "SHAVE," we will shave.


----------



## Somanylemons

I love beards! I think they look great.

The trend that makes me glad I'm married and not dating is male waxing. I find it really weird to see men with hairless arms and chests.


----------



## Ikaika

Somanylemons said:


> I love beards! I think they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> The trend that makes me glad I'm married and not dating is male waxing. I find it really weird to see men with hairless arms and *chests*.



Some of us are genetically deprived.


----------



## GusPolinski

gouge_away said:


> When Adam Levine says "SHAVE," we will shave.


Pfft... speak for yourself.


----------



## Somanylemons

Ikaika said:


> Some of us are genetically deprived.


That's true and that is fine too. :grin2:


----------



## pleasecoffee

i guess I am just used to clean shaven guys. I don't mind a goat, but a full beard, where they don't trim their neck.....eeeeewwwwwwww


----------



## Yeswecan

pleasecoffee said:


> i guess I am just used to clean shaven guys. I don't mind a goat, but a full beard, where they don't trim their neck.....eeeeewwwwwwww


I agree on keeping it neat and trim. Neck neat and shaven. The cro magnon look is kind of out.


----------



## T&T

I can't stand facial hair and shave daily. I pay attention and get a very close shave. With the grain and then against. 

Facial hair drives me bonkers! :|

I'm glad M'lady doesn't like it either...


----------



## Noble1

Never had a beard until a couple of weeks ago.

Did not really intend on growing one, just needed a break from shaving.

Have gotten some really good compliments on it already and the wife wants it to stay for a bit...so...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Beards.... YUM!!!! Both husbands had/have beards.

When my H is all trimmed and lets me cut his hair like I like it O.M.G!!! I'm OMG anyway, all the time, but its extra emphasis when its strategically sculpted.



Sluuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppppp!!!!


----------



## gouge_away

I've been told by men and women I grow the perfect beard, people in my family say they hope my son gets the beard gene.

When I shave I look like I'm 16, so my options are limited at this point.


----------



## GusPolinski

gouge_away said:


> I've been told by men and women I grow the perfect beard, people in my family say they hope my son gets the beard gene.
> 
> When I shave I look like I'm 16, so my options are limited at this point.


Kinda looks like Keanu Reeves' beard from 47 Ronin...


----------



## gouge_away

I have keanu's mannerisms, lol


----------



## GusPolinski

gouge_away said:


> I have keanu's mannerisms, lol


Do you find that you frequently say things such as "Dude", "Like", and "Whoa"... and perhaps together? And in that order?

:lol:


----------



## gouge_away

I say dude and like quite a bit, in succession.


----------



## Holland

I love facial hair on men, Mr H has a sexy as hell porno cop looking beard, love it.

The red heads don't do it for me though as I just don't find them attractive.


----------



## ExiledBayStater

pleasecoffee said:


> I hope soon. I really don't understand why all these guys are wanting to look like Kenny Rogers.


In my case, when my wife stops protesting every time I talk about shaving it.


----------



## pleasecoffee

HEY!!! I'm a redhead!!!!


----------



## CuddleBug

pleasecoffee said:


> I hope soon. I really don't understand why all these guys are wanting to look like Kenny Rogers.



My wifee loves it when I grow a small beard because my facial hair is very soft for her and she rubs her cheeks on mine, smiles and giggles or I am clean shaven. Nothing in between for her though.:smile2:


----------



## Holland

pleasecoffee said:


> HEY!!! I'm a redhead!!!!


Yeah but your not a guy with a beard :laugh:


----------



## joannacroc

Mark72 said:


> I just started growing a beard at the end of last year.
> I wouldn't grow one because W kept telling me not to.
> Now, I have one. I like it. I'll probably keep it.
> I need to color it because I have vitiligo and there are white patches that make it look weird, but I'm ok with that


I have always thought that unique pigmentation looks pretty cool, but whatever floats your boat. My son has a really cute little patch of white in his hair since birth and I think it makes him even more adorable but I may be a bit biased:grin2:


----------



## gouge_away

CuddleBug said:


> My wifee loves it when I grow a small beard because my facial hair is very soft for her and she rubs her cheeks on mine, smiles and giggles or I am clean shaven. Nothing in between for her though.:smile2:


I always rub my beard on my son's bare back, he can't get enough of it.


----------



## EllisRedding

CuddleBug said:


> My wifee loves it when I grow a small beard because my facial hair is very soft for her and she rubs her cheeks on mine, smiles and giggles or I am clean shaven. Nothing in between for her though.:smile2:


Same here, she likes it when I am clean shaven (I usually shave at night before bed and the shaving cream smell seems to get her going :grin2: ) or if I let my beard grow out enough so it is soft. She doesn't like it in between since at that point it is usually pretty rough.


----------



## captainstormy

I always wanted a beard like William Riker on TNG myself.










Unfortunately for me, what I want to grow and what I can grow are two different things.

What I can grow is an amish style neck beard. Even in my 30s I don't get much hair on face, just my neck.


----------



## As'laDain

i can hardly grow a beard to save my life. which sucks since my unit has relaxed grooming standards. 

so far as when it will go out of style... im not sure that it will. but, it might stop being the symbol of manliness if we end up in another world war. all those clean shaven faces, being portrayed as americas finest young fighting men...


----------



## pleasecoffee

I guess I just like clean shaven guys. Also any kind of semi-long hair (so longer then military cut) is no go too.

I have been out of the dating world for almost 15 years, and I come back to hair. Lots and lots of hair. It's like the musical

She asks me why, I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy noon and night, hair that's a fright
I'm hairy high and low, don't ask me why, don't know
It's not for lack of bread, like the Greatful Dead, darlin'


----------



## Fozzy

I shaved for my wedding, 13 years ago. I haven't been clean shaven since. My wife gave me a bunch of beard oils, wax and conditioner for fathers day. Now my face smells like a juniper forest.


----------



## Anon Pink

I must be the only one...

Can't stand full beards!

Can tolerate very closely trimmed beards.

Don't mind VanDykes or goatees.

Can't wait for this Amish grizzly bear giant beard face thing to go away!!!

My H has a closely trimmed goatee that I like. But his facial hair is very scratchy and bristley. I guess it would be different if facial hair was smooth and silky and nice to touch.


----------



## Fozzy

Anon Pink said:


> I must be the only one...
> 
> Can't stand full beards!
> 
> Can tolerate very closely trimmed beards.
> 
> Don't mind VanDykes or goatees.
> 
> Can't wait for this Amish grizzly bear giant beard face thing to go away!!!
> 
> My H has a closely trimmed goatee that I like. But his facial hair is very scratchy and bristley. I guess it would be different if facial hair was smooth and silky and nice to touch.


Very difficult to get it soft when it's short. He can condition the hell out of it, but no guarantees.


----------



## Ikaika

Anon Pink said:


> I must be the only one...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand full beards!
> 
> 
> 
> Can tolerate very closely trimmed beards.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind VanDykes or goatees.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this Amish grizzly bear giant beard face thing to go away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My H has a closely trimmed goatee that I like. But his facial hair is very scratchy and bristley. I guess it would be different if facial hair was smooth and silky and nice to touch.



Silky smooth is not manly


----------



## Maricha75

I prefer goatee, but accept full beard. I would honestly pitch a fit if my husband decided one day to shave it all off. He has done that before... and looks like a kid. I am married to a man, not a little boy!


----------



## As'laDain

I don't like the feel of my facial hair when I let it grow. I'll grow it out in order to not stand out during deployments(even though it doesn't come in thick), but I prefer to shave my face. And I look pretty young...

The hair on my head, on the other hand, is a different matter. When I get out, I want to grow it back to its former glory. I used to have VERY long hair. The longest I'll ever see my hair in the army is about 6 to 8 inches...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink

Anon Pink said:


> I must be the only one...
> 
> Can't stand full beards!
> 
> Can tolerate very closely trimmed beards.
> 
> Don't mind VanDykes or goatees.
> 
> Can't wait for this Amish grizzly bear giant beard face thing to go away!!!
> 
> My H has a closely trimmed goatee that I like. But his facial hair is very scratchy and bristley. I guess it would be different if facial hair was smooth and silky and nice to touch.


I'm with you on this--you're not alone


----------



## Anon Pink

Ikaika said:


> Silky smooth is not manly



Oh yes it is!

What texture do you attribute to the epitome of male symbol, the erection?


----------



## Seeker40

I just posted beard vs. no beard photos on my facebook page last night asking if I should keep it or shave it. I've had a short beard for over a decade. When I was younger, I looked way younger than I was. The beard looked good on me, and it worked. And my wife liked it which was more than enough for me to have one.

Now I'm graying, my marriage may be ending, and I want to know - beard or no beard? What looks better on me. So I posted it to facebook and got mixed results. 

My European friends say beard.
My southern US friends say beard.
My mid-west friends say no-beard.
My well-travelled friends say no-beard.
My west coast friends have no comment.
My wife who has sexually and emotionally abandoned me while having various affairs has no comment.

I don't have a clear answer, very geographically based. Since I'm living in the mid-west, and since I'm still dealing with the betrayal I feel at my wife's choices, I'm going to try the no-beard for awhile.


----------



## EllisRedding

intheory said:


> I'm liking the idea of a hairless male chest more and more.


I feel the same way about women :grin2:


----------



## Ikaika

intheory said:


> I hate all facial hair. H shaves almost every day. He can't use razors. He uses an electric shaver; so it's not baby smooth. That's okay; as long as he looks hair free.
> 
> I do my part to be hairless. Every shower I shave my armpits and calves and bikini line. I periodically wax my thighs, forearms and stray eyebrow hairs.
> 
> I'm liking the idea of a *hairless male chest more and more*. But I don't think H would do it.


Genetics... that is either my curse or blessing :grin2:


----------



## Ikaika

Anon Pink said:


> Oh yes it is!
> 
> What texture do you attribute to the epitome of male symbol, the erection?


Yes, it is true... sandpaper coitus just doesn't work.


----------



## Holland

I love the feel when he rubs his beard on my arse, drives me crazy.


----------



## pragmaster

Beards are here to stay.

I used to shave every 3-5days.

Shaving is not the best for the skin. Despite my gentle touch and use of high quality razor blades & aftershave, my face usually hurts a bit after shaving. 

Razorblades are VERY expensive.

Water is growing scarce.

Beards are the future. 

I look like a damn boy without my facial hair. Beardface=manface. 

Sorry ladies. If you are against beards you're technically against the environment! Suck it! Ha!

Pro Tip: Get your man to add leave-in conditioner to his beard. Use Doterra orange essential oils and have his beard smell fresher than ever!!


----------



## lucy999

Come on ladies, you mean to tell me you'd kick this uber butch, hot man outta your bed? The hair has to be super tight, though-a high fade is perfect.


----------



## FeministInPink

lucy999 said:


> Come on ladies, you mean to tell me you'd kick this uber butch, hot man outta your bed? The hair has to be super tight, though-a high fade is perfect.


Meh, the beard is turning me off... if it was a short, close-cut beard it would work, but I'm not into a guy with a pelt.


----------



## Mark72

FeministInPink said:


> Meh, the beard is turning me off... if it was a short, close-cut beard it would work, but I'm not into a guy with a pelt.


I feel the same way about women, but that's a different tread.... :wink2:


----------



## pleasecoffee

lucy999 said:


> Come on ladies, you mean to tell me you'd kick this uber butch, hot man outta your bed? The hair has to be super tight, though-a high fade is perfect.


I would tie him down just to shave him and give him a hair cut.:grin2:


----------



## FeministInPink

pleasecoffee said:


> I would tie him down just to shave him and give him a hair cut.:grin2:


Ooh, now THAT is an idea!!! >


----------



## EllisRedding

FeministInPink said:


> Ooh, now THAT is an idea!!! >


Even if after you shave him, he looks like this ...


----------



## FeministInPink

We didn't say what we would do with him after we shave him


----------



## LisaKane

It never ended to begin again. Men with beards has always been and hopefully will always be. Long live manly men!


----------



## MountainRunner

FeministInPink said:


> Meh, the beard is turning me off... if it was a short, close-cut beard it would work, but I'm not into a guy with a pelt.


Even us guys have our own personal preferences of course. I can grow a full beard (think ZZTop), but it grosses me out. When I do sport facial hair, I like to grow for..."me" and I keep it close and tight.


----------



## Ikaika

What I can grow is a more salty than a pepper beard. No thank you, I know I'm old why do I need something to put an exclamation point onto it. 

Chest hair? What does that look like? Genetics  TAM was the first place I heard some women liked their men fury. 

Tattoos? They are part of my heritage, but I'm hate needles. I'm terrible when it comes to having my blood drawn. 

Oh, and I had no idea what a "bun" (hair reference) was till I saw the other thread. In my youth I wore dreadlocks... My wife said she is so glad she did not know me back then.


----------



## Anonymous07

Ikaika said:


> What I can grow is a more salty than a pepper beard. No thank you, I know I'm old why do I need something to put an exclamation point onto it.
> 
> Chest hair? What does that look like? Genetics  TAM was the first place I heard some women liked their men fury.
> 
> Tattoos? They are part of my heritage, but I'm hate needles. I'm terrible when it comes to having my blood drawn.


A lot of the preferences depend on location. Many in Calif and Hawaii will prefer the hairless chest/non-facial hair look. In Colorado, many want the "mountain man" hairy look. In other parts, there are different preferences. I'm a Calif beach girl and much prefer the hairless look. I'm not a fan of any facial hair, but scruffy is okay. My husband is not super hairy and I love him that way. 

No thank you on tattoos. I love bare, untouched skin. I have no problem at all with needles(I like to watch what the nurse is doing for blood draws, IVs, etc.), but would never get a tattoo.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Beards are awesome. I love them.


----------



## Ikaika

*LittleDeer* said:


> Beards are awesome. I love them.



How about fury chest?


----------



## tech-novelist

I wore a beard more or less constantly from the time I could grow one (about age 16, IIRC) until... about 6 months ago, when I decided to shave it off. My wife was surprised but pleased. 

Being clean shaven makes me look younger and more serious (I think that's the right word), both of which are good.

My mother, on the other hand, was very surprised and somewhat taken aback when she saw me beardless for the first time in 50 years or so. She said something like "This guy is hot but where is my son?" which I thought was an interesting reaction...


----------



## Holland

technovelist said:


> I wore a beard more or less constantly from the time I could grow one (about age 16, IIRC) until... about 6 months ago, when I decided to shave it off. My wife was surprised but pleased.
> 
> Being clean shaven makes me look younger and more serious (I think that's the right word), both of which are good.
> 
> My mother, on the other hand, was very surprised and somewhat taken aback when she saw me beardless for the first time in 50 years or so. She said something like *"This guy is hot but where is my son?" which I thought was an interesting reaction..*.


yuk.

As for hairy chests, I love them but not too hairy. I also like the clean waxed look of the cyclists. I really do want one of each.


----------



## Nomorebeans

I hate beards and tattoos. But I think that scruffy, just woke up and said fvck it, I don't feel like shaving today look is sexy as hell.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Katie Holmes always has the wry knowing smile. To me that's sexy. Best beard evah!


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Ikaika said:


> How about fury chest?


I've got no issue there either.


----------



## lucy999

Ikaika said:


> How about fury chest?


LOVE them. I've always said if I were a gay man, I'd be totally attracted to bears lol. Like this one:


----------



## thefam

lucy999 said:


> Come on ladies, you mean to tell me you'd kick this uber butch, hot man outta your bed? The hair has to be super tight, though-a high fade is perfect.


Nah. He doesn't do it for me at all. My H did have a beard, but he shaved it (dayum) and grew back a 5 o'clock shadow (yeah!). I use to love rubbing my face on his smooth beard, but the 5 o'clock shadow is oh so sex-ay!


----------



## thefam

lucy999 said:


> LOVE them. I've always said if I were a gay man, I'd be totally attracted to bears lol. Like this one:


Oh my Lord Lucy! I'm just not that grown to handle him!


----------



## FeministInPink

lucy999 said:


> LOVE them. I've always said if I were a gay man, I'd be totally attracted to bears lol. Like this one:


YUM. Now THAT is a look I can get on board with. I want to take him home and... do things to him.


----------



## Anonymous07

lucy999 said:


> LOVE them. I've always said if I were a gay man, I'd be totally attracted to bears lol. Like this one:


He's too hairy, not my type. I think he would look 10x's better if he shaved the beard off.


----------



## kristin2349

That is a full on man pelt he has going on there. When the hair migrates on to the back I'm out.

There is a really funny Pinterest page about hairy chests called hairy chests I want to cry on. 

https://www.pinterest.com/staceynightmare/hairy-chests-i-want-to-cry-on/


----------



## lucy999

kristin2349 said:


> There is a really funny Pinterest page about hairy chests called hairy chests I want to cry on.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/staceynightmare/hairy-chests-i-want-to-cry-on/


I'm crying over how funny that chick is!


----------



## kristin2349

lucy999 said:


> I'm crying over how funny that chick is!


I know! I'm so glad you looked she has a website too, love her.


----------

